# Cleaning flattop grills



## tankpirate

What is the best way to clean a non-chrome flattop? Right now I am using a brick/oil and finishing with a little degreaser and lemonade. Works fairly well except in the corners. I notice on the competition shows that they are emaculately clean when they end their day. Is there a better way?


----------



## berndy

You need to add elbow grease!


----------



## Iceman

In all the different dive-bar places I've worked it's always been some kinda solution. Different brand names, but the same stuff. At the end of the night while the grill is still hot it is scraped down and turned off. You pour this stuff on in the upper right corner. In half an hour it has moved over to the left and dripped down to the bottom. The grill is covered with bubbly gunk. Scrape it all off into the drain, then pour on lemon juice. Wipe it off all nice and clean.


----------



## chefwriter

Invest in a heavy duty grill scraper with a sharp blade, the kind you grip with two hands. That will remove much of the residue from the grill surface very quickly and should get down to bare metal. Then whichever grill cleaner you prefer. White vinegar and water is a good final rinse as well.


----------



## tankpirate

The big scraper is part of my routine. I water and scrape then I hit it with the brick and oil, then a little degreaser and lemonade. Any idea what the substance is called that other places use on the grill? Oh and I use a lot of elbow grease


----------



## nick.shu

oh dear. A grill cleaner solution that contains at least 10% sodium hydroxide. Grill turned down to at least half way (leave chemical on grill for at least 10 mins). scrape grill after applying chemical. Rinse with water twice. Rinse with vinegar. Rinse again with water. Rinse with lemon juice. Wipe clean, and the rinse with water and wipe clean.


----------



## tankpirate

Iceman that must've been some sort of degreaser. I've noticed that is I use lemon juice(I actually use lemonade) after I used the degreaser it made it nice and shiny, as apposed to not using it and just using lemon after I scrubbed with brick. Some sort of chemical reaction I guess.


----------



## justwright1985

Well I wouldn't even waste a lemon!, I've been using about a 1/4 cup of heavy duty degreaser and about3/4 cup water solution for years and it works like a charm everytime!
Here's how- turn off your flat top and wait about 20-30 min. Then pour on your solution towards the back of the grill, have a pair of tongs or you could use the spatula and a metal scrubbie to it, have a pitcher of water handy.use a scrayper to remove all the shit. Then rinse it a couple times with water then when all of that nasty chemical is off take a half dirty towel , wet it and wash it again then coat in tasteless oil???


----------



## chefboyog

justwright1985 said:


> take a half dirty towel , wet it and wash it again then coat in tasteless oil???


Haha

At least you used 3 question marks.

Half dirty. Remind me where this place is I'll send people I dont like.

Dont use a metal scrubbie on your grill.


----------



## skamper

Degreaser? Whoa, fancy....

I turn it off, pour some clean oil on it, and spread it around. Use the grill brick to scrub it (top to bottom, bottom to top, not sideways, no circular motions) til it's clean. Scrape all the gunk off with a scraper. Wipe it down with paper towels, pour some water and/or lemon juice or vinegar on it, and scrape it all down again. Wipe it down again and oooh, it's purdy!

Note, don't slam the brick against the back wall of the grill. The oil will splash up and you'll have a visual reminder of that moment for a very long time. The burn scar on the back of my hand is still visible 16 years after I did that. Once.


----------



## miketoh

The BEST way to clean a grill..... anything, is to have someone else do it. If that is not an option, keep a few things in mind when working a grill:

Work CLEAN to begin with.
Start your closing side duties at the BEGINNING of the shift. Why wait until the end to do ALL the work?
Run a sturdy PAINT SCRAPPER across the grill when the opportunity arises throughout the shift.
Once the service is complete of the last item has come off the grill for the shift/day.... TURN IT OFF and cover with sheet pans for at least 15-20 minutes.
If you have a mirror or chrome top grill... NEVER, EVER use a grill brick or screen to clean the surface. Additionally, I have seen people pour buckets of ice on a hot grill thinking that they are cleaning it. The only thing getting cleaned is the owner's wallet when they have to buy a new grill because its pitted or worse... warped.
Steel and aluminum grill tops that have not been "chromed" can take the abuse of a brick or screen..... SCRUB AWAY. However on chrome/mirror top, wait till the grill surface cools to under 200*F and apply Chrome Grill Dust (I use baking soda) to a dry cloth and use elbow grease in circular motion to achieve a spotless and shinny grill top. When done, simply wipe the grill with a clean damp (water) cloth and buff.
Once again... if you can get someone else to do... pay 'em! Otherwise working clean and following a few simple instructions will provide you with a clean work surface for years to come.


----------



## chef hanz

Grill n go griddle cleaner and can be used during shift for quick clean up


----------



## supergirl

I really hate the use of chemicals especially on something food is going to touch & don't find them necessary so this is what we do. My rule is Scrapper (which you should also be using throughout the day) Vinegar, Soda Water and scrub away with a steel scrubbing pad (depending on surface) using lots of elbow grease. It may take you about 20 min depending how bad your grill is but if you are patient and put the effort in every night then you will be happy with the result. If you are out of Vinegar you can also use Coke or Lemon Juice but I find Vinegar works the best.

For best results clean while your Grill is still hot using Tongs to hold your scrubber in place until it is cool enough for you to use your hands and really get that elbow grease going. After you have finished cleaning make sure to season your grill by wiping it with the best cooking oil you have at your disposal.

By the way for some of you who think using ice is a good idea ummmm please save it for the refreshing drink you will want to have after all the scrubbing! You've earned that drink and that is a much better use of ice because let me tell you it definitely does not belong on the top of your griddle[emoji]128563[/emoji]


----------

